# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  مسـابقـة أحلـى رسمـه بالفوتوشوب

## اسيرة شوق

ســلام

متبـآآركين بالناصفه

نـاصفتو ؟؟ ههه

واني داخله موضوع شبـل الطفوف خطرت لبالي فكره عظيمه  :evil: 

الفـكره مثـل ميـن حاب يدخل منافسه... لكـن يكون رسمه بالفوتوشوب أو الرسام بــس 

غيــر الـبرامج هذي ممـنوعهـ 

شروط فكـرتي الجهنميه  :wink: 
1- بـأمكان المشرفين أو الأعضاء يشـآآركو مو ممنوع  :noworry: 

2-عـدم إستـخدام الـصور أبدا في الرسمات

3- بــأمكانم إستخادم خامات او فرش

4- راح يجـرى تصويت للــرسمات والفائز يوضع الفكره

5- إختيار العـضو الفائز للفكره كــ أشجار ، فواكه .....ألخ

6- الرسمــه تـكون للـعضو شخصيا مو لأخته او اخـوه


تــرى المسـآبقة كـأنها مدرسة تعليم رسم
وبــــس


تحيــاتو :bigsmile:

----------


## اسيرة شوق

طيب

طلـبي

رسمـة لـ كمبيـوتر

حتى لو ماتعرفوا تعلمو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلوه الفكره مره
بس للأسف 
اني خايبه في هاي السوالف
ان شاء الله الجماعه يبدعوا

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مشكـورة حبيبتي

لكـن أتعلمي

ههههه

----------


## قمر دنياي

حلوه المسابقه 
بس كمبيوتر 
احسه صعب 
باحاول وان شاء 
الله اقدر 
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هلا قمـورة

مــو لازم كمبيوتر كــامل

يعني الشاشه بس

بكيفك

----------


## روحانيات

يسلمووووووووو خيتو عالموضوع


أن شاء الله احاول<<<<ولو أنه صعب علي شووووي


يعطيك الف عافيه...

----------


## Hussain.T

صراااااااحة الفكرة ابداع 

وكمبيوتر فكره حلوه 

ان شاء الله راجع برسمتي

واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة ولو كانوا ما يعرفوا يتعلمو

تحياتي

----------

